# Good inexpensive plunger



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

You can order the Spigarelli Pressure Button from Alternatives for about $17. It's much, much better made than the Cartel plungers you can get for similar money in the US. If you don't want to order that plunger, I'd recommend splurging for the Shibuya. It's money well spent.

-Kent W.


----------



## Shellylhf (Aug 4, 2012)

Decut plunger almost the same as beiter at 1/4 beiter's price.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Festivus. Ditto on the Shibuya. Larry T.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

AAE Master Plunger:
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-master-plunger.html


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Shibuya....great value for money.


----------



## Secant (Mar 29, 2013)

I have done just fine with Shibuya and the AAE(2) plungers on different bows. The Shibuya needed some tightening down/locktite to not shoot out a spring once in a while, but works well. Infinitech is a rebranding of Cartel and my experience with Cartel products matches the reputation, though I am sure there are exceptions.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Shellylhf said:


> Decut plunger almost the same as beiter at 1/4 beiter's price.


Is the Decut you mention the one that Lancaster lists as the X-Spot Deluxe Cushion Plunger? 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/x-spot-deluxe-cushion-plunger.html


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Keep it coming. 

Here's a twist though. I don't shoot competitively and all my setups are for hunting. I posted on here because all my equipment is ILF based and I shoot elevated rests. I know most people on here have experience with the equipment I end up using. The shorty hunting plungers are sawed off versions of the Cartel and run for $20. So anything I get will need to be able to be tough and simple enough to take hunting AND I will most likely end up cutting the stem, I think that is what it is called, so the overall length of the plunger will not be more than 2" at the max. My setups don't require that much adjustability. That's why I was seeing if anything inexpensive was good as I will be taking a hacksaw to them. 

I purchased some cheapo NOS cobra and berger short brass plungers that seem ok and I'll spray paint them black. I love their super short 1 3/4" size for hunting and giving me room for my bow quivers but I'll see if they will last.


----------



## Blades (Jun 25, 2012)

Avoid cartel. AAE is good for the price and comes in a shorty version.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

I've handled the master plunger from AAE/Cavalier and was very impressed. Just wanted to see if there was a slightly cheaper one available to suit my needs. 

I'm leaning towards the Spigarelli since they have a good reputation and price point for that particular plunger. 

Still would like some more input on the Ifinitech. Alt. Services has a good write up about it. I will email them and see what they think too. 

Thanks. Keep it coming.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Blades said:


> Avoid cartel. AAE is good for the price and comes in a shorty version.


Any idea on what the length of the short version is?


----------



## TeamKru (Jan 31, 2013)

I wouldn't necessarily steer clear of ALL Cartel products, however I do own the plunger and the plastic button squeaks on the alum shafts, other than that the button has not budged or underperformed for me. Love the Cartel product and am excited about the Infitech (Bow Korea actually, not a cartel rebrand - cartel is still cartel, but bow korea is making another line to push). and NO I do not work for them, lol! Just love the product for the price point. Not all inexpensive product is inferior. I get 2" groups with my oly rig (all cartel), and Ive been shooting for only a year. 

That all being said I hear nothing but great reviews on the Shibuya and AAE ones

Cheers!


----------



## Shellylhf (Aug 4, 2012)

williamskg6 said:


> Is the Decut you mention the one that Lancaster lists as the X-Spot Deluxe Cushion Plunger?
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/x-spot-deluxe-cushion-plunger.html


The picture is the same but the price is not the same. Here is the link

http://www.merlinarchery.co.uk/decut-zx229-button-black.html
I have install a black 36mm beiter pin in the decut plunger and it works just fine


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

the decut plunger is crap, it's not polished from the inside so it creaks allot.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Get the Shibuya and don't take a hacksaw to it. It's small enough.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm going to throw in my recommendation again. The Shibuya is vastly better than just about anything else up to the $40 mark. It's money well spent. If you can't afford the extra $20 to get the Shibuya, then that Spigarelli from Alternatives for $17 is pretty good. It looks like an imitation of the Shibuya, but the fit and finish isn't quite there compared to the Shibuya. It's not as smooth either, but it's leagues ahead of the $12 Cartel plungers from Lancaster. I have all three of these plungers in my possession. The Cartel is just plain inferior to the Shibuya in every way. The inexpensive Spigarelli is surprisingly nice but still not in the same league as the Shibuya. 

Hopefully I've been clear enough here. Did I say that I recommend the Shibuya? 

-Kent W.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. 

Hopefully these can withstand the rigors of a hunting trip.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to vote for the Beiter plunger. it may be the most expensive of the lot, but it's still value for what you get.


----------



## Houngan (Oct 19, 2007)

What is the hivemind thought about the WW SF Click plunger? Same price as the Shibuya but I like the idea of click adjustment, and nothing SF has let me down yet.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

What about the trad tech stubby plunger overall lenght is just 1 3/4" an 20.00 should make a good hunting plunger


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

northern boy said:


> What about the trad tech stubby plunger overall lenght is just 1 3/4" an 20.00 should make a good hunting plunger


I don't know who makes the trad tech stubby hunting plunger but it is of the same overall quality of the 3 Rivers DAS shorty hunting plunger which is literally a sawed off $7 to $12 Cartel Supra plunger that they sell for $20. It is not about the money but the quality and the principle of it. Just trying to see if I can get something of a better overall quality for the same price as one of the rip off 
trad tech/3 rivers hunting plungers. I'm also probably going to order from Alt. Services so returning any products will be an issue. That's why I'm trying to get opinions before pulling the trigger on anything.


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm using a Fivics SM740, I like it because it is easy adjustable without using an allen, similar to a Beiter. It's not cheap but a lot cheaper than a Beiter and I feel the performance is similar at almost half price.


----------

